# The method clone() from the type Object is not visible.



## Kerberus (25. Sep 2004)

Ähm, kann mit dieser Fehlermeldung von Eclipse nicht all zu viel anfangen.
Wollte ein Object klonieren, d.h. eine Klasse deren super()-Typ Object ist.


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2004)

Lese die Beschreibung des Interface Cloneable.


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2004)

clone() in Object ist protected


----------



## Kerberus (25. Sep 2004)

Das habe ich mitlerweilen auch herausgefunden 

Das löst allerdings mein Problem noch nicht....
Ich muss dieses Objekt klonieren!


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2004)

Also die Beschreibung doch nicht gelesen...

public MyObject *implements Cloneable*
...

*public* Object clone()
{
  ...
}


----------



## Kerberus (25. Sep 2004)

Das heisst, ich muss clone() selbst implementieren?


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2004)

Yepp.


----------



## Kerberus (25. Sep 2004)

Na toll.


----------



## Guest (25. Sep 2004)

So schlimm?


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2004)

spammer :bae:


----------

